# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Pershendetje i gjithe ALBASOULI

## KOKASHTA

Ja dhe erdhi radha e prezantimit tim....Pa nje periudhe 2-vjecar me nicke te ndryshem vendosa qe te mbaj nje here e per gjithmon kete nick "Kokashta" dhe te jem mes jush tek ky forum si dhe ne shqiperia....Kaq besoj se mjafton si prezantim i fillimin...

                                                Ju pershendet Kokashta, i cili sfidon InFot ne Counter Strike dhe Po te behet me Kacakun_ ska me InfO   :djall me brire:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Mire se erdhe kokashta ..
Uroj te kalofesh sa me mire ktu ne Forum..
Suksese..

Gjith te mira.t

----------


## Arbresha

Mir se Erdhe dhe ma gezofsh nickun e ri Kokoshta!  :kryqezohen:  
Uroj qe tja kaloni sa me mir dhe me humor...

Gjith te mirat
Me respekt,
Arbresha

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Mire se erdhe.
Nice nick :P

----------


## StormAngel

Mire se vjen ne forum. :buzeqeshje: 
Urroj te kalosh mire ketu.

----------


## KACAKU

Kokashta.
Mire se erdhe ne forum,por nuk mjafton aq sa ke thene per nje prezantim sic duhet.
Vendos me shume rreth vetes se ndryshe ky i mesipermi nuk eshte prezantim.
Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Genti^Itali

*Mirëserdhe kokashta*

Uroj të kalosh sa më mir ktu në forum

----------


## Flori

Mir se erdhe , ja kalofsh mir midis nesh 


 :qenush:  _FLORI_  :qenush:

----------


## KOKASHTA

O kacak po di e doke me plumb kalashi ne koke mer....(b 4 1)  :P ....Po mire mer ti se fillimi keshtu e ka ...Biznesi fillon nga 1-shi...Do e kem parasysh keshillen tende..Me respekt Kokashta.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Epo meqe na dhane shembuj me temedhenjte po bejme nje prezanti me te gjate

Emri-ledio
Vendbanimi-rumani
Vendlindja-librazhd
Mosha-19 vjec
Hoby- te luaj counter strike, futbolli, dhe diskoteka
Urrej - mendjemedhenjte dhe rumunet  kur gaboj ndonjehere ne te folur dhe qeshin
Jam ne klase te 11 dhe vazhdoj per profilin mate-info....................


Ju pershendet...Te gjitheve..Me respekt Kokashta....

----------


## Davius

Pershendetje edhe per ju *Kokashta*...
Cdo te mire dhe suksese ne jete dhe ne cdo aspekt tjeter....

----------


## miki_al2001

o zot pse e kisha fiksuar qe ishte femer ky kokashta.nejse mirseerdhe dhe kalofsh mire ketu.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

mir se na gjete

----------


## White_Angel

*Welcome Kokekashta!* 


Ja kalofsh sa me mire tek forumi yne . E kena forumin si shpirt , sic jena vet  :ngerdheshje:  .


p.s. Mos rri afer no njonit qe o tu pi cinare se po nez nai zjarr , e shkon per myzybet kjo pune pastaj.   


Edhe njehere MIRESERDHE!




White_Angel

----------


## KOKASHTA

Normal qe eshte si shpirt...se ka dhe anetaret si shpirt..:P

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ja te ve nja 2 foto, meqe nuk po i postoja dot te galeria  :shkelje syri: 

Hajt gjith te mirat  :shkelje syri: ...Kush eshte me zemer plsss mos shofe me mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*I kepute femrat tani plako,kot e humbe qe se ke vene dhe MSN aty posht )

Befsh qejf -_ ^*

----------


## BaBa

kokashta mir se erdhe  :shkelje syri:  

PS: ca thot Pastrrusja Ashensorit ka muabet te forte he ??  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KOKASHTA

Po cta vesh MSN-n o burr i dheut...Kush e do MSN sbesoj se perton te me dergoje nje MP...
O ballakum, ky prezantim ka nja 2 vjet e gjys mer, thjesht postova nja 2 foto per qejf.

BOBO ku e ke menjen o burr?

----------


## BaBa

kokashta  ,  po pse ca ka te uroj mir se ardhjen me vonese u merzite ti  :shkelje syri: 


menjen per pjeshka e kam ene per pare  :ngerdheshje: 


ajd shnet se e bam chat fare LOL

----------

